# Help Id this longhorn beetle plz



## Frack (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I recently found this little beetle out in my backyard up in a tree, its pretty cool looking with its antenna and its got cool colors to. Thx!







Its missing its fornt right leg, but it still gets around just fine.


----------



## rayg (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a borer of some type. That may be obvious to you by the morphology. The kind of tree you found it on could be a clue to what kind of borer it is. Sorry I can't be more help than that now. It's a cool picture and a pretty spectacular beelte.


----------



## Frack (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Yensaw gave me the idea to post it on bugguide and within like 10 minutes I had my answer, pretty cool really. Its a female Trachyderes mandibularis.


----------



## rayg (Oct 28, 2008)

That is very cool. I googled it after you found the species. The males have some pretty wicked jaws. They don't have a specific host plant either, but three genera of trees, that are not that closely related.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2008)

www.bugguide.net Go there and you can find the answer.


----------



## Orin (Oct 29, 2008)

The adults will eat fruit but no matter what you offer her she'll only live a few weeks. The male has the same coloration but is 2-3 times as big and has a huge set of jaws.



Frack said:


> Well Yensaw gave me the idea to post it on bugguide and within like 10 minutes I had my answer, pretty cool really. Its a female Trachyderes mandibularis.





Rick said:


> www.bugguide.net Go there and you can find the answer.


I'm pretty sure he said he already went there and got the ID a day ago.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 29, 2008)

Frack said:


> Hi, I recently found this little beetle out in my backyard up in a tree, its pretty cool looking with its antenna and its got cool colors to. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dustin, i have to say your backyard is full of bugs!! and also the annoying mosquitoes :lol: guess I should have captured some the day i was there, the beetles must be after the tree saps as we both saw other insects like butterfly, wasp, beetles, etc hanging around certain part of the tree. I will check my camera again if i can find the pic i took at your house with those beetles.


----------



## Frack (Oct 29, 2008)

Orin said:


> The adults will eat fruit but no matter what you offer her she'll only live a few weeks.


Ive tried a few things and they seem to really like welchs grape jelly lol. Havent had any fruit around but Im sure they would like that to. Thats to bad that theyll die I was hopeing theyd live a while but there bred so they should have babys if I can set them up right.


----------

